

Ask HN: I'm in the Bay Area. Anyone wanna grab coffee/beer? - austenallred

I&#x27;ll be bouncing forth between PA, Mountain View and SF. Let&#x27;s meet up.
======
nadiac
Come see us today in SF @Parisoma 11th Street/Howard (for the APIhackday we
organize) Some coffee/bers, foods, hackers and entrepreneurs there

------
summerlunch
Posted 17 hours ago. How did it go? Did you get to talk about interesting
things?

------
zeruch
That's a tad broad wouldn't you say?

